# [Solved] Logging into Gentoo System via SSH (Putty)

## Faraclas

I followed the wiki http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSH and actually there does not seem much to do here.  

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

and

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

are completed.

Under the configuration section, it looked like all of that was optional, so I did nothing.  When trying to log in via Putty (from a Windows machine on the same network) I get a timeout error.  I was expecting to get a prompt in the login process to enter my username and password.

I'm sure I am missing something pretty basic here.Last edited by Faraclas on Thu Jan 01, 2015 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Faraclas,

Has networking started on gentoo?

sshd won't start until nte network is up.

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

  is needed for sshd to start at boot.

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

 starts it once winhout a reboot.

From putty you need to use  root@<IP_address> and make sure putty is using port 22.

----------

## Faraclas

Thank you.

I was not using [user]@IP_Adresss before. It is working now. Thanks again for the prompt reply!

As an unrelated question, am I supposed to mark this [Solved]?  I did not see a way to do this or to edit the original title to reflect this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Faraclas,

If you want to mark the post as solved, edit the title of the orignal post.

----------

